# what are your thoughts on girls who have never been kissed?



## so_familiar (Feb 1, 2006)

so im a 24 year old girl who has never been on a date, never been kissed, etc.
the thing is, im not a troll LOL and well, a lot of the 'friends', ive met..i met while er..drunk. so a lot..well all of them probably think ive done the whole dating/makingout/sex thing. a few of my guy friends have come on to me. i dont know how to handle it. so far, ive just distanced myself or try to act like im not interested, which sucks because i am. i guess i just worry too much that i'll seem very inexperienced. 
what are your thoughts guys? should i even worry?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well... coming from me who hasn't kissed a girl... Unless you're going to kiss a well-experienced guy, I wouldn't worry too much. 
I would say if you want to get a better idea of how to kiss, go watch how others do it(I was thinking of some movies). I think there are a few websites about kissing techniques and ettiquite as well, so try looking for some to get ideas.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

it's no big deal.. and if I met a girl who was worried about it, I'd probably offer to do some smooching with her. :b 

If you find a guy you like, then give him a kiss on the cheek, close to his mouth, and see where things go.

speaking of not kissing.. it's been over 4 years for me. :um :'(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in the same situation, so I can't really comment, So Familiar. I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Since you have SA, you should long to have an understanding boyfriend, which then, would be the kind to not judge you...


----------



## jasper (Feb 1, 2006)

It's nothing to worry about, honestly it wouldn't bother me.. I'd say most guys won't care about that.. It all comes naturally.. 

:kiss


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Just don't tell him. Kissing is hardly rocket science, you're just building it up too much.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My thoughts are that I can't imagine anyone caring... except I suppose there's a bit of a long-running societal bias in favor of virgin women, so perhaps a lot of men prefer a woman who hasn't kissed before either. They feel more important if they can tell they're your first.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> My thoughts are that I can't imagine anyone caring... except I suppose there's a bit of a long-running societal bias in favor of virgin women, so perhaps a lot of men prefer a woman who hasn't kissed before either


Yes same. Since you're a girl it's probably not a bad thing, at your age.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

*Re: what are your thoughts on girls who have never been kiss*



so_familiar said:


> what are your thoughts guys? should i even worry?


No. Lack of experience is hardly a turnoff from a guy's perspective. If it's anything, in fact, it's probably a plus.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

BCdude said:


> I would have to disagree. Lack of experience can be a turnoff, at least for guys who want either a one night, or a short term fling.


I really don't think even then, unless the lack of experience was leading to unreceptiveness for the one night stand.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, I had pretty much been looking for someone inexperienced my whole life, so when I found a 20 yr old sexy inexperienced girl, I jumped on her. (No pun intended.  ) 

Of course, I'm not really like most guys tho.....


----------



## so_familiar (Feb 1, 2006)

hmm, ok. thanks guys, now i know what to look out for. LOL, once this guy was coming on so strong that i had to tell him i was a virgin and he freaked out! he was like, 'are you religious or something?' LOL and then he fell off the face of the earth. that guy...i dont mind him disappearing. a friend once asked if he could kiss me and i got so scared, i said no  i think he took it the wrong way and that makes me sad. also, i think i have a date this friday! except im not sure...LOL. damn, i suck at this whole courting business.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

so_familiar said:


> hmm, ok. thanks guys, now i know what to look out for. LOL, once this guy was coming on so strong that i had to tell him i was a virgin and he freaked out! he was like, 'are you religious or something?' LOL and then he fell off the face of the earth. that guy...i dont mind him disappearing. a friend once asked if he could kiss me and i got so scared, i said no  i think he took it the wrong way and that makes me sad. also, i think i have a date this friday! except im not sure...LOL. @#$%, i suck at this whole courting business.


You should practice kissing on your arm or the back of your hand. Ok, someone had to say this, and now its been said.  

Matt


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: what are your thoughts on girls who have never been kiss*



Argo said:


> Lack of experience is hardly a turnoff from a guy's perspective. If it's anything, in fact, it's probably a plus.


Oh good! Then there is still hope for me!


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure I could be in a relationship with a girl who WASNT a virgin.... Just knowing that she had been with another guy before.... It would bring up too many feelings of jealousy and maybe inadequecy and who knows what else... 

No thanks, just give me a virgin plz!


----------



## tweety (Dec 28, 2005)

*Need help*

Hello.

I'm in sorta the same situation. I met this guy in 1999 from Sweden he came to visit a few months later. I was in love with him without even meeting him. He came to Ontario, Canada we had a great time together we remained great friends maybe more...he told me over and over again he loved me. I believed it. We quit talking over two years ago, we used to talk day and night. Something happened...don't know what exactly. we talked less and less. Never told him about my Sa he must of figured something was wrong with me. I kept my distance from him. He touch my arm I moved it fast. Maybe he thought I wasn't interested in him. Totally not true. We've talked a few times in the last two years but more or less like strangers. I asked him what the matter was he said he had a break down. Didn't explain over what. I miss him daily. What do I do?

Do I move on? I just feel like I deserve an answer.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> to be brutaly honest, at your age if youre an attractive person then most guys wont think twice about it. they'll be more interested in you because youre one of the diying breed of people labeled 'virgin'





Hellonlegs said:


> (the type of people who think inexperience is weird, are shallow, sex to them is a random act of monkeynisum (trust me you want nothing to do sexually with these types of people) you ll probley get more excitement watching a couple of grizzly bears have sex, then pursuing a relationship with one of these "types"


I'm going to be really unpopular for this but I have to disagree with you guys. Most men view women who are virgins or haven't kissed as a challenge and will go for it and then leave them or they will not engage at all because it's fairly common for virgins to be clingy and needy and they don't want to deal with it. It's a harsh reality. The good news is that EVERYONE was a virgin/inexperienced kisser at some point in their lives.



> If the guys not willing to give it some time and talk with you about it in a mature way, then....hes not worth it.


 I can agree with this. If you want to just get your first kiss or first sexual experience out of the way then just pick a friend and go for it. You may not be satisfied with that but the decision is yours. If you want it to be special and with someone that you care about then find someone who is sensitive enough to wait and talk maturely with you about it.

As far as acting distant when someone comes onto you when you're actually interested so_familiar, that's something I have experience with. The best advice I've been given is to assure yourself that nothing bad will come of you accepting the advance. If they're coming after you they want you and you will not get rejected. If all else fails, pretend you're someone else, fake it until you make it. If you're anything like me it's the first step that's tough to get past. Once you're over that first step you will get comfortable and will start to act more naturally. Personally, I've been where you are and if I'd known what a jerk I gave my virginity to, I would have done it a lot sooner with some other jerk because it really just doesn't matter. I thought it was really important but it just isn't.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

BCdude said:


> > No. Lack of experience is hardly a turnoff from a guy's perspective. If it's anything, in fact, it's probably a plus.
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. Lack of experience can be a turnoff, at least for guys who want either a one night, or a short term fling. That being said, if I ever came across a girl who was inexperienced in intimacy (including kissing) and I really cared about her, I would be more than willing to teach her.


I think that a lot of men find inexperience a turn-off. If they find a woman who has never dated or kissed, wouldn't they think something is wrong with her? That's what I've always thought, which is why anytime someone actually shows any interest at all (which hasn't happened in a long, long... long time), I have to turn them down. I feel like I'll be embarrassed and rejected.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I think that a lot of men find inexperience a turn-off. If they find a woman who has never dated or kissed, wouldn't they think something is wrong with her? That's what I've always thought, which is why anytime someone actually shows any interest at all (which hasn't happened in a long, long... long time), I have to turn them down. I feel like I'll be embarrassed and rejected.


 Barring STDs and porno-status numbers, it's really nobody's business what your past sexual experience is. There's no reason for you to tell someone that it's your first kiss. If you want to say you're not very experienced then go ahead but you don't have to give specifics. If you keep turning everyone away and REJECTING THEM, you'll never get the experience. If you're turning someone down then clearly they were interested and they wouldn't reject you.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I think that a lot of men find inexperience a turn-off. If they find a woman who has never dated or kissed, wouldn't they think something is wrong with her? That's what I've always thought, which is why anytime someone actually shows any interest at all (which hasn't happened in a long, long... long time), I have to turn them down. I feel like I'll be embarrassed and rejected.


I wouldn't think that it is a turn-off, however I have never been with any girl(s) before. I doubt even if I had some experience that I would have a problem with a virgin girl.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Kissing isn't too difficult. You have to tune into sensuality. Some people recommend smooching on your hand or an apple. It's hard to describe...be soft...sort of a sucking motion...feel your way through it...don't get too aggressive...it should be a slow, sensual thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

kissing? oh boy.
i'm scared already :afr


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> You should practice kissing on your arm or the back of your hand. Ok, someone had to say this, and now its been said.
> 
> Matt


Curious...Did this actually help anyone? For those who have done this before their first kiss? :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

what are your thoughts on girls who have never been kissed? 

Name: Millenniumman75
Age: 30
Status: Single

Message: If she's 25-29, bring it! :lol


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

dez said:


> AliBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You should practice kissing on your arm or the back of your hand. Ok, someone had to say this, and now its been said.
> ...


I don't know, but my hand sure got turned on. :b


----------

